
“For Oculus to Succeed, VR Needs to Succeed” - fezz
http://www.fastcompany.com/3058259/most-innovative-companies/for-oculus-to-succeed-vr-needs-to-succeed
======
musesum
I'm curious, has Oculus solved the positive parallax problem? A friend was in
the VR biz in the 90's. But, the difference of perceived and actual focal
plane caused the eyes to corkscrew. The result were headaches.

